# barrel bit to make barrels



## morseone (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm looking for a bit to make barrels and buckets. Any help would be good.Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/plans-8-sided-planter.pdf

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/plans-12-sided-planter.pdf

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM57multigluebits0911.pdf

Or
You can buy the higher price bits below

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Bird...1-1_2CD7_8CL2-3_4OL1_2SH/productinfo/BM3812B/
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Bird...1-1_2CD7_8CL2-3_4OL1_2SH/productinfo/BM3812C/
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Bird...1-5_8CD7_8CL2-3_7OL1_2SH/productinfo/BM4132A/

OR a bit lower with free shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-Sided...954314691?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item3371e747c3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glue-Joint-...560972482?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item564727b6c2
==



morseone said:


> I'm looking for a bit to make barrels and buckets. Any help would be good.Thanks


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

morseone said:


> I'm looking for a bit to make barrels and buckets. Any help would be good.Thanks


You might be looking for birdsmouth joint bits which can be used for cylindrical and conical shapes with staves that stay aligned nicely during glue up.

Various companies make them.

Lee Valley Tools - Bird's-Mouth Joinery Bits™


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

I really have to give this a try! Thanks for posting this info!


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow! Love the new planter! I want some of those bits!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Lyn; why do you need a router bit? Do you already have a full size pattern for your staves?
You can do all the shaping with a plane...a bandsaw would be nice, but not essential.
the staves are bowed (curved top to bottom) and the edges chamfered to the degree the size and number of staves require. The accuracy of the staves shape and chamfer determines the tightness of the fit.

If you really want to avoid the chamfer issue, you could try the canoe bead cutters
MLCS Flute and Bead 2 Piece Router Bit Sets
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## R.S.Goines (Mar 23, 2012)

I have made several barrel type items using the router. I would suggest getting hold of a nice multi bit chamfer set. the one I have is not the best but it gets the job done, I think it has 11,22 1/2, 30 & 45 deg. bits in it. you can also simply chuck in a straight bit and tilt the table or bit to the correct angle and yer off. The hardest part of making a barrel I found was finding the bands and cutting the crows for the heads. But I would love to see how this goes for you. Who knows I might even try it again...WHAT AM I SAYING!!!


----------

